# What I found today!!!



## short one (Apr 6, 2008)

> While you folks were enjoying this weekend with some fine smoked foods or entertaining yourselves in otherways, I went to a local saw mill to start on next winters wood supply. The owner had call me a couple weeks ago and said he had some hard wood logs that were a few years old and he wasn't going to saw them. If I wanted them for wood he would set them asside so I could come out and get the firewood out of them.
> I went out around noon today and started working them up into firewood. There are ten logs out there and I found what I thought were eight oak and two ash logs that he had place out for me. I started cutting on a log about 12' long and 15 to 18" in diameter. While cutting I could smell the wood and immediately knew that what I was sawing wasn't ash or oak. After cutting the stick off I took it over to the splitter and started splitting it so I could smell the wood better. Low and behold he had placed a wild cherry log out for me to cut for heating wood. WRONG!!! Beula will be very happy when I get it all cut and moved home. Should be close to a pick-up load of cherry splits by the time I get it all worked up. The bark and sap wood are all gone and the wood seems to be seasoned and ready to use. Must have been my lucky day and hope everyone enjoyed their day.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't beat that for good luck!!  I've been helping my brother clean fence lines on his farm for a couple winters now.....there's a cherry tree just begging for me to confiscate it for smokin' wood.....hmm....maybe that's what I'll do tomorrow.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah steve nice haul.............tho i used ash again today in ol' bud........and i really like the flavor of it............

got a couple apple trees to take down this summer myself......wish i could find some cherry like that


----------



## short one (Apr 6, 2008)

Dude, Wild cherry is about the only wood I use in my stickburner and it will sure help finding an already seasoned log to use and not have to wait for it to dry so it can be used in the smoker. A good find if I do have to say so myself.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 6, 2008)

wow steve........must be nice.......cherry only wood you use.........crap.......iowa is not a big cherry tree state........crap again


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 6, 2008)

If yer real nice and ask politely, you may just have a "donation" show up for you to smoke with, WD.....


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats a sweet deal..................Great haul...............


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 6, 2008)

Being in the right place at the right time sure pays off. Good for you. If you need help splitting it, I'll hook up my splitter and start driving.
Andy.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 6, 2008)

if i was REAL nice........i wouldn't be crusty/salty now would EYE?


----------



## short one (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Andy but that would be quit a road trip to help someone split wood. I have another cherry tree spotted that has been down a couple years and need  to go get it ASAP.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 6, 2008)

Great find Steve! Gotta love it when the smoke gods smile down at you.


----------



## short one (Apr 6, 2008)

Pigcicles I'm planning on bringing some of it with me in June to the get-to-gather. The Okie will be drooling all over himself and want some for himself.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm hoping this time Beula follows me home like she wanted to last year ... she loves me ya know.

Looking forward to a great time Steve and I can't wait to see Beula fired off again.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool, good deals like that don't come along very often!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 6, 2008)

Great find. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Cherry is everywhere up my way and I use it on just about every smoke.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 6, 2008)

they getting ready to down a orange grove-all the wood i can haul-put up a parking lot-and high rise-what a shame.


----------

